# reverse sneezing ???



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Our V is 18 months old and had a week in kennels (from 15 - 22 Sep) when we collected her she was happy and all seemed fine. She settled back into her home routine fine. A few nights later she had been lying on the sofa for an hour or so and got up, she started to make choking sounds and looked like she was going to vomit but she didnt. This has continued over a week now, mainly when she rises from lying for a long time in the evening or first thing in the morning when we let her out of her crate. Sometimes it lasts for 30 seconds and other times for a minute or two - somtimes very mild and othertimes more severe. She is eating and drinking fine and appears healthy apart from seeming distressed when this happens. We took her to our vet last night and he checked her over, said she was fine and advised it is probably reverse sneezing. he advised it may go away, or may get worse and thier is very little treatment and it does not really cause the dog any problems. Although this is initialy reassuring we are still concerned and wonder if anyone can give us any further information their V has experienced the same and what we should look out for and expect and how we manage this please. one other point to mention is she does have a tendancy to pull on her lead occassionaly and the pressure on her throat often causes her to 'cough' in a similar way to the 'reverse sneezing'. the pulling only lasts a few seconds as i try to stop her immediatley as i dont want her to damage her throat.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My sister's dog will do this and occasionally Scout will have something similar, but less severe sounding. I just block their nostrils with my palm and the muscle spasm/reverse sneezing goes away pretty quickly.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oscar suffered this for a few weeks when he was about 10 months old. It happened two/three times a day. I would sit him down and calmly talk to him while stroking his throat, it seemed to relax him and make him stop. He has had a couple of instances since but has grown out of it. He's just over 2 years old now.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

I know you are asking if other V's have suffered this, but when I was a child we had a Labrador who developed the exact same thing after we put her into the kennel. She then would have this reverse sneezing when she got over excited, such as when people came home. She grew out of it though after some time...can't really remember but think it was a number of months, rather than weeks or years. And i remember she was young, less than 2 years old...hopefully it'll go away by itself?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm assuming she was vaccinated for Kennel Cough? If your dog spends any time in a kennel or in close proximity of other, strange dogs (like at a dog park), the vaccine is a good idea.

That reverse sneezing, or snorting...is the way they clear their nasal passages. It sounds dreadful, but as long as it's not symptomatic of Kennel Cough...or Canine flu, that's dangerous....it's OK. Sometimes, they get something cough up there, once mine started to do this, and the vet gave me a syringe and suggested a warm saline squirt in both nostrils, which did the trick. He didn't like it much, though...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not something I would worry about. They are just clearing the nasal passage.
Cash will do it sometimes, when the fields are full of ragweed.


----------



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

She's fully vaccinated for everything including kennel cough. 
We took her to the vets on Wednesday evening and he gave her a clean bill of health and explained reverse sneezing. however, since then she has been very lethargic first thing in the morning - she normally comes out of her crate full of energy but the last two morning she has simply came out of her crate and lay on the sofa for an hour or so under her blanket. She does look quite 'flu-ey' and tired but by mid morning she is back to herself. I'm going to keep an eye on things over the weekend as i'm cautious it may be something else. I maybe over paranoid but looking at the coincidences (being in kennels for a week, develops 'reverse sneezing' & very tired in mornings looking poorly) doesn't add up for me...


----------

